# H Heye



## GuntherHess (May 15, 2005)

Another bottle from today , bottom is marked H HEYE BREMEN. Is that Bremen Germany?
 Its an olive green , 3-part mold , with the shoulder marked PATENT. 
 If it is German , why would the shoulder be marked PATENT? I normally see these with DYOTTSVILLE bottom marks.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 15, 2005)

Side view


----------



## GuntherHess (May 16, 2005)

I saw that bottle is in Mike Russell's Civil War Bottles book. Odd thing is its not listed with the PATENT whiskeys. Is there maybe a version without the PATENT on the shoulder. Also, he doesnt list a value for the bottle , not sure what that means.


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 16, 2005)

Hi Matt ,
  I don't have any info on your bottle . But , I used to collect base embossed Whiskeys and I still have a BREMEN H. HEYE in my collection......and it also has PATENT on the shoulder. 
  Maybe a forum member has some info on this bottle .... I'm very curious about it also. 
   Brian


----------



## Michaelppoling78 (Mar 26, 2021)

I have a brown version. Nothing embossed on shoulder. Any ideas


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 26, 2021)

Yes its a German glassmaker Hermann Heye. I have this late 20's Iscola soda bottle made at their glass factory so it appears they had a long run. On my bottle is a logo they used for a time -a 3 leaf clover.
Other info on this glass co. can be found at glassbottlemarks.com under C for clover and under H as well -it says they were in business 1880ish.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 26, 2021)

Your bottles are obviously civil war era- the write up says they were in business as early as 1840. check out the extra attachment listed under the clover logo on glassbottlemarks.com which gives extensive info that you are searching for on your whiskey/spirits bottles.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 26, 2021)

*Heye produced quite a variety of bottles for export, including demijohns.  Below is one of those demijohns.  "19*87" (liters)* =  ~5 gallons.*

Born in 1792, Caspar Hermann Heye
created the Hermann Heye company, a
jobber in glass products.
By 1821, Heye was a major trading house.

[Heye] opened a branch in Bremen (1819), and
created a subsidiary in Hamburg in 1840.
On December 10, 1843, Caspar Hermann
Heye became the sole proprietor of the newly
renamed Hermann Heye Glasfabrik.

Heye continued to expand. By at least the 1860s,
the company was exporting bottles to markets
as far away as the Americas. Heye’s son,
Ferdinand, continued his father’s expansion.
In 1864, Ferdinand Heye founded the
“Ferd. Heye, Glass Factory, Gerresheim
near Düsseldorf”

Heye-Glas continued its expansion with
the founding of Heye America in 1987 with
its headquarters in Marion, Indiana. By
1999, the firm operated ten plants in
Germany, Portugal, the Netherlands,
Poland, and the United States. The
company became a member of Ardagh
Glass GmbH in 2003.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Mar 27, 2021)

A Work Of Art .From Finding An Unknown Buried  Bottle ,An Within A Short time Come Up With Makers Name Where It was Made ,The Time period It Was Made ,And The history of the company Items It made .Thanks For The Lesson.  Grace Abounds


----------

